# roots



## joemello (Feb 12, 2002)

The city I live in is requirine me to plant a Jacaranda Tree in the median next to the public sidewalk in front of my house. Will the plastic root shields protect the sidewalk from root damage?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 12, 2002)

not familliar with the tree, but there are some chemical bariers out there that have some effecacy. plain plastic will not help.

deep watering and mulching are probibly the best cultural practices to avoid surface rooting in general.


----------

